# bestes Gamingnotebook



## philits (8. Oktober 2008)

da ich mir in nächster zeit ein notebook zulegen will, wollte ich euch fragen, womit ihr so spielt und was ihr für das beste (und nicht grad teuerste) gaming notebook haltet.


----------



## b1ubb (8. Oktober 2008)

du hast 2 sachen erwähnt die nicht gehen

Gaming und Teuer

wenn du ein Notebook haben willst mit dem du auch zocken willst dann kostet dich das einfach was.

www.alienware.com hat meiner meinung nach die BESTEN notebooks auf diesem sektor.


----------



## Toyuki (8. Oktober 2008)

nen macbook pro oder air 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja würd mir lieber normalen pc kaufen is zum zoggen immer besser


----------



## philits (8. Oktober 2008)

ja bei alienware hab ich mir schon bisschen was angeschaut zB das Area 61 m9750.

hab aber schon gelesen das das sehr wenig akkulaufzeit hat.

und will schon bisschen mobil damit sein


----------



## Dalmus (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir im August (glaub) das Acer 5930 G geholt und bin damit recht zufrieden.
Ist sicherlich kein Highend-Notebook, aber das meiste läßt sich recht flüssig spielen (auch dank der 9600M GT mit GDDR3) und in der Version ohne Blueray war's noch im dreistelligen Euronen-Bereich.


----------



## Cupertino (8. Oktober 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> nen macbook pro oder air
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig das MacBook Air!! Ich glaube wer damit zockt ist echt fertig. ;D 
Würde aber auch sagen das MacBook Pro, ist schließlich das beste Notebook auf dem Markt. (Vista läuft auf dem MBP am besten übrigens^^)


----------



## Technocrat (8. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn du ein Notebook haben willst mit dem du auch zocken willst dann kostet dich das einfach was.
> 
> www.alienware.com hat meiner meinung nach die BESTEN notebooks auf diesem sektor.



/signed. Wer das Beste will, zahlt immer auch am meisten. Und da ich Alienware Notebooks schon in den Pfoten hatte, schließe ich mich auch diesbezüglich an.


----------



## Cupertino (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir grade mal die Alienware Notebooks angeguckt und ich muss echt sagen "Alter, sehen die hässlich aus!! >.<". 
Naja ich bleib bei Apple  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abszu (8. Oktober 2008)

Momentan würd ich ehrlich gesagt abwarten. Die aktuell erhältlichen Games-tauglichen Notebooks haben meist einen 9600M GT von Nvidia, aber dessen Leistung lässt bei aktuellen Spielen schon etwas zu wünschen übrig. Die besten Notebook-GPUs wieder, 9800M GTS/GTX, sind momentan nur in wenigen und meist SEHR teuren Notebooks drin, alle auf der Basis ein und desselben Herstellers.

Wenn es JETZT eins sein soll, gibts 2 Alternativen, die ich aber beide aus obigen Gründen (entweder etwas zuwenig Power oder viel zu teuer) nur als halboptimal ansehe:

1. http://www2.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=22415

Nettes Teil, recht preiswert und gute Ausstattung, angenehm in der Lautstärke (also leise!), Ausssehen tuts auch gut. Solange du nur auf dem Notebook-Display spielt mit seinen 1280x800, ist die Leistung des 9600GT sogar ausreichend, nur mit DX10-Effekten wirds dann etwas eng. Aber mit nem externen Monitor ab 1680x1050 stösst du hier schon an Grenzen.


2. http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=2836

Brachialer Brummer, relativ teuer (Windows ist da im Preis noch NICHT inbegriffen) und unter Last werden die Kisten laut. Dafür haste hier Power wie in nem guten Desktop-PC. Diese Notebooks kriegste auch von anderen Händlern, zu ähnlichen Preisen.


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (8. Oktober 2008)

Die XPS-Systeme von Dell rocken auch ziemlich... Aber das ist preislich natürlich auch wieder ne andere Liga...


----------



## Dalmus (8. Oktober 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> 2. http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=2836
> 
> Brachialer Brummer, relativ teuer (Windows ist da im Preis noch NICHT inbegriffen) und unter Last werden die Kisten laut. Diese Notebooks kriegste auch von anderen Händlern, zu ähnlichen Preisen.


Als ich neulich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook war, bin ich ebenfalls über One gestolpert.
Leider war das, was ich dann in verscchiedenen Foren zu dem Hersteller gelesen habe, (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) nicht ganz so positiv.


----------



## youngceaser (8. Oktober 2008)

habe zwar selbst keinen aber finde auch das acer ziemlich gut ist von Preis/Leistung und was verstehst du unter teuer ?


----------



## philits (8. Oktober 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> habe zwar selbst keinen aber finde auch das acer ziemlich gut ist von Preis/Leistung und was verstehst du unter teuer ?



naja so 2500 euro sind denk ich mal schon drin aber teurer sollte es nicht unbedingt sein.

bei den xps von dell ist mein problem das ich keine kreditkarte habe und deshalb eine ratenzahlung machen müsste und das will ich nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## b1ubb (8. Oktober 2008)

philits schrieb:


> naja so 2500 euro sind denk ich mal schon drin aber teurer sollte es nicht unbedingt sein.



LOL ?

um 2500 € stell ich dir ein alienware notebook zusammen mit allen zubehör


----------



## abszu (8. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Als ich neulich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook war, bin ich ebenfalls über One gestolpert.
> Leider war das, was ich dann in verscchiedenen Foren zu dem Hersteller gelesen habe, (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) nicht ganz so positiv.



Ja. Diese Notebooks sind meines Wissens unter der Haube alle von Clevo, ist derzeit die einzige Firma, die Notebooks mit 9800er Chips anbietet. Obs nun spezielle Probleme mit one.de gibt, weiss ich nicht, aber ganz problemlos sind die Teile scheinbar eh nicht. Aber wenn man one.de nicht mag, bekommen tust du diese Geräte auch z.B. bei www.mySN.de oder Gateway.


----------



## DrMabuse (8. Oktober 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Als ich neulich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook war, bin ich ebenfalls über One gestolpert.
> Leider war das, was ich dann in verscchiedenen Foren zu dem Hersteller gelesen habe, (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) nicht ganz so positiv.




Kann ich nicht bestätigen deine aussage. Es mag sein das in einigen Foren unzufriedene besitzer kund tun das es bei Ihnen nicht all zu gut gelaufen ist. 
Aber wenn man auf Rechnung bestellt, was man bei solchen bestellungen immer machen sollte, kann man nix falsch machen.

Die Notebook sind gut, ich hab da nähmlich vor kurzen eins bestellt und es ging alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philits (8. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> LOL ?
> 
> um 2500 € stell ich dir ein alienware notebook zusammen mit allen zubehör




ja wie gesagt bei alienware gibts ja eh super notebooks, aber die haben eine viel zu kurze akkulaufzeit und die sind ja nicht wirklich mobil die "panzer"


----------



## KiLLa239 (8. Oktober 2008)

Alienware ist doch voll überteuert... guck mal bei shops wo du dir dein notebook zusammenstellen kannst oder wenigstens anpassen


----------



## abszu (8. Oktober 2008)

DrMabuse schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen deine aussage. Es mag sein das in einigen Foren unzufriedene besitzer kund tun das es bei Ihnen nicht all zu gut gelaufen ist.
> Aber wenn man auf Rechnung bestellt, was man bei solchen bestellungen immer machen sollte, kann man nix falsch machen.
> 
> Die Notebook sind gut, ich hab da nähmlich vor kurzen eins bestellt und es ging alles gut
> ...



Dann gib doch mal Erfahrungsbericht! Was für eins hast du dir bestellt, wie laut (für mich sehr wichtig) ists, wie gut laufen WoW und andere Games.... los, schreib was!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Oktober 2008)

DrMabuse schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen deine aussage. Es mag sein das in einigen Foren unzufriedene besitzer kund tun das es bei Ihnen nicht all zu gut gelaufen ist.
> Aber wenn man auf Rechnung bestellt, was man bei solchen bestellungen immer machen sollte, kann man nix falsch machen.
> 
> Die Notebook sind gut, ich hab da nähmlich vor kurzen eins bestellt und es ging alles gut
> ...


Ich glaube, der Hauptkritikpunkt was one.de angeht, ist die Sache mit Garantie vs. Gewährleistung.
Heißt nicht daß die Dinger schlecht sind - darüber kann ich mir auch kein Urteil bilden, da ich keines besitze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pumicore (13. November 2008)

hol dir das topmodel des macbook pro und das ist das beste was du machen kannst!!!!

allein die farbbrillianz ist unglaublich der apple displays die leistung ist einfach geil und vorallem hast du damit ein statussymbol auch 

nehme ich einen eleganten, innovativen durchgestylten mac oder einen plastik "von der stange" laptop?

abgesehn davon ist das betriebssystem einfach das geilste das es gibt 

einfach, innovativ, sicher und du hast keine selbst extrahierenden files wie bei windoof

noftalls installierst du windows via bootcamp

lg


----------



## lavax (13. November 2008)

Für 2500 würd ich dir das XPS M1730 von DELL empfehlen. Die zwei 8800GTX und eine extra Physik Karte (ob sich die jetzt schon lonht, naja^^) reichen eigentlich für alels...

Zum Thema kurze Akkulaufzeit:
Du kannst von einem Gamingnotebook nicht erwarten, dass es 4h läuft. Dafür ist da einfach zuviel reingepackt. Desweiteren ist Mobilität mit einem Gamingnotebook auch nen ziemlicher "Kraftakt", da viele Gamingnotebooks die 5 KG Marke überschreiten...


----------



## Klos1 (13. November 2008)

pumicore schrieb:


> hol dir das topmodel des macbook pro und das ist das beste was du machen kannst!!!!
> 
> allein die farbbrillianz ist unglaublich der apple displays die leistung ist einfach geil und vorallem hast du damit ein statussymbol auch
> 
> ...



Da würde ich doch lieber das Plastik-Notebook von der Stange nehmen, denn damit habe ich definitv mehr Möglichkeiten, als mit dem ollen Mac.


----------



## Philipp23 (15. November 2008)

Wenn du ein Gaming Notebook haben möchtest. Was so richtig viel Power hat . Wo du sicher 3 Jahre ohne Probleme mit dem System auskommst. Geh zum Aldi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ne Scherz beiseite. Ganz Klar Alienware.de. Gibt sonst nix besseres.


----------

